# how deep should box perches be?



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hubby is starting on the perches. how deep do they need to be? we were figuring they would be 12 inch square, is that large enough for homers? thanks in advance.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> hubby is starting on the perches. how deep do they need to be? we were figuring they would be 12 inch square, is that large enough for homers? thanks in advance.


Yea, 12 inches is good. Our box perches and the ones that my husband has built for others were made out of 1 X 4's. Set them about 2 inches from the wall and the bird has plenty of room.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Yea, 12 inches is good. Our box perches and the ones that my husband has built for others were made out of 1 X 4's. Set them about 2 inches from the wall and the bird has plenty of room.


Thanks Renee, we are going to do them like your perches that you posted a pic of, just was'nt sure about the depth. hope to be done in a few weeks!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> Thanks Renee, we are going to do them like your perches that you posted a pic of, just was'nt sure about the depth. hope to be done in a few weeks!


WEEKS??? How many are you building? We built the ones in the picture in a day and put them up in about an hour. They aren't nearly as complicated as actual box perches like the one in our widowhood loft. Now THOSE were a pain to build.


----------



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

sory dnt mean 2 b a pain bt cld u post a pic of the box perches again.thank u


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

? is your heart set on box perches? if that's the case have fun and go for it! 

I would just like to offer another type for you to consider! Very simple to build and to attach!
http://www.reunionracinglofts.us/racing loft hallway 3.jpg


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

niall said:


> sory dnt mean 2 b a pain bt cld u post a pic of the box perches again.thank u


You're in luck.........I've still got room to post a picture or two........


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> ? is your heart set on box perches? if that's the case have fun and go for it!
> 
> I would just like to offer another type for you to consider! Very simple to build and to attach!
> http://www.reunionracinglofts.us/racing loft hallway 3.jpg



As I said in another thread, I put these in my new loft. 

It's been at least two months now and I have not had to scrape them once. The birds poop misses them and they are as clean as the day I put them in. For me they are the only way to go, less cleaning the better.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> WEEKS??? How many are you building? We built the ones in the picture in a day and put them up in about an hour. They aren't nearly as complicated as actual box perches like the one in our widowhood loft. Now THOSE were a pain to build.



we have alot of other stuff to finish too, aviary ect.. working on the weekends. (A few weeks for the whole loft is complete)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> ? is your heart set on box perches? if that's the case have fun and go for it!
> 
> I would just like to offer another type for you to consider! Very simple to build and to attach!
> http://www.reunionracinglofts.us/racing loft hallway 3.jpg


Thanks DJ, yes I like those, but I will be having to catch my birds for releases, and thought it would be easier to get a hold of them in the box type. with other type they can go left or right to get away.


----------



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

tanx for posting pics.do u keep a gap at the back of the box 2 let the poop drop 2 the floor?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

niall said:


> tanx for posting pics.do u keep a gap at the back of the box 2 let the poop drop 2 the floor?


Yes.......the studs are 2 X 2's and the perches are attached to the studs, so they are about 2 1/4 inches from the wall.


----------



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

thannks againk you for takeing time 2 answer my post.ur a great help.thanks again


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> Thanks DJ, yes I like those, but I will be having to catch my birds for releases, and thought it would be easier to get a hold of them in the box type. with other type they can go left or right to get away.


Your welcome, I understand your concern about catching the birds, it's one of those things you develop a knack for over time, after a while your birds will get tamed and catching will not be such a chore, you may even get them to basket themselves for you with some training! Congrats on your white birds, when can we see some pictures? Please, Pretty PLEASE!


----------



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

if i maybe so bold 2 ask//has anyone a pic/plan of how 2 build a feeding trough?


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Niall, your question would be better started in a new thread for all to see, but here is a simple box feeder!
http://pigeonracing.homestead.com/files/feeder_parts.jpg


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

niall said:


> if i maybe so bold 2 ask//has anyone a pic/plan of how 2 build a feeding trough?


http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/LOFTACCESSORIESPLANPAGE.html


----------



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

thank u so much.u guys are simply top notch


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

The only thing I would do different on this simple feeder is to replace the front with plexiglass and 2" holes, helps reduce waste and the birds can see the feed much better!
http://pigeonracing.homestead.com/files/feeder_parts.jpg


----------



## Janet (Jan 17, 2008)

Some excellent ideas! I am very unhappy with our feeders and water dish. Right now, we have a large round dish we put the food in. Problem with that is they step in it to eat and poop droppings get in there. Were going to have to build a feeder like on the sites posted.(like soon) Can any show some pics on how to make the water dish. Same problem, they are constantly pooping in it. We must change the water at least 15 times a day. Its crazy! Any ideas and pics would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> hubby is starting on the perches. how deep do they need to be? we were figuring they would be 12 inch square, is that large enough for homers? thanks in advance.


 HI SPIRIT WINGS, 12X12 IS FINE AND MAKE THEM 10 OR 12 DEEP. THIS SHOULD MAKE CATCHING THEM EASIER. THIS ALSO GIVES THE BIRDS A PLACE THAT THEY FEEL IS THEIR OWN. .GEORGE


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Janet Hi this picture shows my waterer it's a one gallon size "little giant" 4.95 pretty cheap and as you can see i placed it on a small block so the height was much better!
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/1997/loftbuildingproject2003bj5.jpg


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Janet,

The waterer that Deejay posted is ok, but the birds can perch on it and still dirty the water. The ones that I use in the loft are like these:










They come in pint size up to 2 gallons. Also, when making your feeder, if it's open on both sides, I make it 1 foot long for each 10 birds. This gives everyone enough room to eat. Hope this helps.


----------

